# How important is your husband's abilty to go for a long time in one position?



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

How important is a man's ability to go for a long time with constant thrusting in the same position?What if your husband could only go for 45 seconds,then stop for 30 seconds then go again for 45 seconds then stop for 30,etc?


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

What's the issue phyisical pain or PME ?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

As this stands now, it is a hypothetical polling question. 
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------

